# wanted to share a couple pictures



## Skygrl (May 18, 2011)

past and present.

15:



























old 170 setup:


















i cant seem to find a FTS of the piranha tank but ill post some other shots



























videos:
15 gallon. 




140 gallon. 




thanks for looking

Amy


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like that planted shrimp tank. Wonder if my wife would notice if I snuck one into our condo...


----------



## Skygrl (May 18, 2011)

its small! you could hid it in a closet for at least a couple months while you talk about how much you want a shrimp tank! 

Amy


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice set-ups.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the piranhas and the jewel chiclids


----------



## Skygrl (May 18, 2011)

thanks  once i get my other computer back ill post more pics.  

Amy


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice piranha tank!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah id like to see a fts of the piranha tank it looks sweet.


----------

